# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Dwarslaesie en sportbeoefening - Artikel

## Sylvia93

> *Dwarslaesie en sportbeoefening*
> 
> Bij sporters met een dwarslaesie is vergelijking met validen de lichamelijke conditie veelal slechter. Dit is van belang voor de trainingsopbouw. Sporters met een dwarslaesie hebben geen normale fysiologische respons op inspanning. Het maximale inspanningsver*mogen en het maximale zuurstofopname*vermogen zijn beduidend lager dan bij valide sporters.


*Bron*
- www.medicinfo.nl

----------

